# uma garota vs uma moça



## soulzy

Qual é a diferença entre as duas palavras?

uma garota vs uma moça


----------



## uchi.m

soulzy said:


> Qual é a diferença entre as duas palavras?


As duas palavras são usadas com o mesmo significado de forma típica em regiões diferentes.

Nas cidades de São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro, por exemplo, a palavra mais comum é _garota_.

No interior dos Estados do Paraná, Goiás e São Paulo, é _moça_.

No Nordeste do Brasil é comum dizer _menina_.

No Sul do Brasil é comum dizer _guria_.


----------



## soulzy

Wow, obrigada! Muitas palavras para dizer uma mulher jovem! E para dizer um homem jovem, o que diz? Um rapaz, um menino, um moço, é tudo?


----------



## uchi.m

soulzy said:


> Wow, obrigada! Muitas palavras para dizer uma mulher jovem! E para dizer um homem jovem, o que diz? Um rapaz, um menino, um moço, é tudo?


Sim


----------



## Istriano

Uma garota é mais jovem que uma moça. 

moleca--->menina--->garota--->moça
3-9anos-->10-15anos>16-24anos-> 25 anos ou mais  


É verdade que no Nordeste a gente usa muito a palavra menina,
mas não chamaríamos uma mulher desconhecida de 25 anos de menina. _ Olá menina, você pode me ajudar? _(numa loja) seria estranho.

Menino é do Rio, Garoto é do Espírito Santo.


----------



## Istriano

uchi.m said:


> As duas palavras são usadas com o mesmo significado de forma típica em regiões diferentes.
> 
> Nas cidades de São Paulo e Rio de Janeiro, por exemplo, a palavra mais comum é _garota_.
> 
> No interior dos Estados do Paraná, Goiás e São Paulo, é _moça_.
> 
> No Nordeste do Brasil é comum dizer _menina_.
> 
> No Sul do Brasil é comum dizer _guria_.


 Esqueceu de *cunhatã *que se usa no Norte.


----------



## Vanda

E do guri, do rapaz, do miúdo (Portugal), do piá e outros por aí.


----------



## anaczz

Vanda said:


> E do guri, do rapaz, do miúdo (Portugal), do piá e outros por aí.


e "puto", para os meninos pequenos em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

E da pequetita, pequininha, mocinha, garotinha, menininha.


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> moleca--->menina--->garota--->moça
> 3-9anos-->10-15anos>16-24anos-> 25 anos ou mais


Onde entram as palavras guria, cunhatã, mocinha e senhorita, nessa escala? 



Istriano said:


> É verdade que no Nordeste a gente usa muito a palavra menina,
> mas não chamaríamos uma mulher desconhecida de 25 anos de menina. _ Olá menina, você pode me ajudar? _(numa loja) seria estranho.


Provavelmente excluiriam a palavra menina, ficando só com olá e você (esse último, também omitível), mesmo.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Garota e moça podem ser sinônimos: pessoa jovem do sexo feminino.
Mas moça designa preferencialmente mulher jovem, não criança - diz-se muito, por exemplo, "Mas você já é uma moça!". Quer dizer, já se tornou uma mulher.
Garota é como menina, tem uma conotação mais infantil, embora também possa ser usada genericamente para referir-se a pessoa do sexo feminino, com o sentido de juventude. Se você disser a uma senhora de idade que ela "parece uma menina/garota", ela ficará lisonjeada.


----------



## uchi.m

Olá Löwenfrau, seja bem-vinda ao fórum de português 


Löwenfrau said:


> Garota e moça podem ser sinônimos: pessoa jovem do sexo feminino.
> Mas moça designa preferencialmente mulher jovem, não criança - diz-se muito, por exemplo, "Mas você já é uma moça!". Quer dizer, já se tornou uma mulher.
> Garota é como menina, tem uma conotação mais infantil, embora também possa ser usada genericamente para referir-se a pessoa do sexo feminino, com o sentido de juventude. Se você disser a uma senhora de idade que ela "parece uma menina/garota", ela ficará lisonjeada.


Mas se se chamar uma senhora por _ei, moça?_, na rua, ela não ficará lisonjeada da mesma forma?


----------



## Löwenfrau

Sim, certamente! Na verdade, talvez fique até mais lisonjeada, pois "garota" ainda pode ser interpretado ambiguamente: ela pode pensar que você está a chamá-la de infantil... No caso de moça, é certo que entenderá que você a achou jovem no sentido de jovem mulher...


----------



## Vanda

Brasileiros de todas as idades são chamados de ''moços'' quando desconhecidos e queremos interpelá-los. Eu, chegando perto de um senhor de 70 anos numa rua desconhecida: 'Moço, o sr sabe onde fica o Tribunal?'' De novo, eu em Santiago conversando com um brasileiro: "Nem diga isso, moço'' (um senhor da minha idade ou pouco mais velho) e ele: ''aha! Acabou de se confessar mineira''. Portanto, de moços, moças e quejandos temos todos os sentidos de acordo com contextos diferentes.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros de todas as idades são chamados de ''moços'' quando desconhecidos e queremos interpelá-los. Eu, chegando perto de um senhor de 70 anos numa rua desconhecida: 'Moço, o sr sabe onde fica o Tribunal?'' De novo, eu em Santiago conversando com um brasileiro: "Nem diga isso, moço'' (um senhor da minha idade ou pouco mais velho) e ele: ''aha! Acabou de se confessar mineira''. Portanto, de moços, moças e quejandos temos todos os sentidos de acordo com contextos diferentes.



Foi numa rua em Minas, então?

Acho que em qualquer cidade brasileira isso pode acontecer (interpelar alguém na rua, seja qual for sua idade, por "moço" ou "moça"); porém, dependendo do caso, se a pessoa for entrada em anos poderá considerar essa interpelação um tanto desrespeitosa, ou ficar lisonjeado por pensar que causou a impressão de ser mais jovem, pois o mais comum seria dizer "senhor" e "senhora". Para ser mais formal e polido, mesmo para interpelar pessoas mais jovens, também se usa "senhor" e "senhora" ou "senhorita". Mas isso não é muito comum hoje em dia... Assim como não é comum tirar o chapéu para cumprimentar alguém (chapéu também não é mais comum hoje em dia ...).
Mas não existe um consenso, e a mesma palavra, dependendo do tom, do contexto, das pessoas e suas experiências prévias, poderá ser recebida ora como pejorativa ora como gentil.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Ah, e não esqueçamos a famosa expressão "menina-moça"...


----------



## Vanda

Ah, não. Não é característico de Minas apenas. Lembro-me de alguém contando que em Portugal, ao interpelar alguém na rua como ''moço'' (um senhor idoso), a pessoa olhou espantada e depois reconheceu que era uma brasileira.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Ah, não. Não é característico de Minas apenas. Lembro-me de alguém contando que em Portugal, ao interpelar alguém na rua como ''moço'' (um senhor idoso), a pessoa olhou espantada e depois reconheceu que era uma brasileira.


Eu não interpelaria a minha tia de certa idade de _moça_, na rua, mesmo que eu não a conhecesse. O mais provável é que eu a chamasse de _por-favor_ ou _com-licença_ ou _bom-dia_ hahaha. Mas não de _moça_. 

_Moça e garota _é galanteio. _Menina, cunhatã e guria_, não


----------



## SãoEnrique

A donzela? Quantos anos ela tem em geral?


----------



## patriota

A palavra _donzela_ geralmente é usada no Brasil atual com o sentido original somente para falar, por exemplo, de princesas medievais e outras personagens históricas que haviam alcançado a puberdade, mas que ainda não eram casadas. Ou seja, é um eufemismo arcaico para "mulher virgem". 

Também pode ser usada para descrever ironicamente uma menina ou mulher moderna que se comporta como se fosse uma princesa, pois exige tratamentos e bens materiais excessivos. De qualquer maneira, não há por que ser tão poético nos insultos quando temos uma palavra específica com o mesmo sentido: _dondoca_.


----------



## SãoEnrique

patriota said:


> A palavra _donzela_ geralmente é usada no Brasil atual com o sentido original somente para falar, por exemplo, de princesas medievais e outras personagens históricas que haviam alcançado a puberdade, mas que ainda não eram casadas. Ou seja, é um eufemismo arcaico para "mulher virgem".
> 
> Também pode ser usada para descrever ironicamente uma menina ou mulher moderna que se comporta como se fosse uma princesa, pois exige tratamentos e bens materiais excessivos. De qualquer maneira, não há por que ser tão poético nos insultos quando temos uma palavra específica com o mesmo sentido: _dondoca_.



Obrigado


----------



## Sedoso

patriota said:


> A palavra _donzela_ geralmente é usada no Brasil atual com o sentido original somente para falar, por exemplo, de princesas medievais e outras personagens históricas que haviam alcançado a puberdade, mas que ainda não eram casadas. Ou seja, é um eufemismo arcaico para "mulher virgem".
> 
> Também pode ser usada para descrever ironicamente uma menina ou mulher moderna que se comporta como se fosse uma princesa, pois exige tratamentos e bens materiais excessivos.
> Em Moçambique também com o mesmo sentido por te mencionado...haha


----------



## machadinho

Muitos problemas com as donzelas daí, Sedoso?


----------



## olivinha

Istriano said:


> Uma garota é mais jovem que uma moça.
> 
> moleca--->menina--->garota--->moça
> 3-9anos-->10-15anos>16-24anos-> 25 anos ou mais


Eu jamais uso a palavra moleca. E menina e garota para mim muitas vezes são sinônimos. Acho díficil definir estas palavras por faixa etária.


----------



## Istriano

É porque você fala muito phynno.


----------



## Macunaíma

Em Minas, praticamente só se diz moça,  e menina é usada para criança ou moça muito jovem, até a puberdade. Moço eu só uso para chamar ou me referir a desconhecidos (veio um moço aqui te procurando - moço, sabe se tem alguém sentado aqui?).


----------



## patriota

_Moleca_ me dá a ideia de uma menina que se comporta como um moleque: gosta de jogar futebol, empinar pipa e essas coisas.


----------



## SãoEnrique

É um _garçon manqué_


----------



## Sedoso

anaczz said:


> e "puto", para os meninos pequenos em Portugal.



em moçambique , é muito frequênte o uso de puto


----------

